# North East Sound Quality Get Together Fall 2018



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

It's that time of year again. The North East sound Quality get together is happening Saturday, September 8 at 1:00 P.M. NorthTruro, MA ( on Cape Cod )

The tourists have gone and the traffic will be little.

Tentative list on Attending:

1. Gerald ( High Resolution Audio )
2. Josh ( PorkCereal )
3. Mike ( not on the Forum )
4. Derrick 
5. Ian ( Auditsfaux)
6. Angelo ( Not on the forum )
7. Andrew ( Not on the Forum )

Feel free to add your name if you are planning on attending.


----------



## Reid1980 (Feb 17, 2018)

I live in South Dennis so I will come!!! I didnt know there were people on the cape.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Reid1980 said:


> I live in South Dennis so I will come!!! I didnt know there were people on the cape.


Cool, would love to have someone new! Looks like its going to be a great turn out. The address is Truro Tradesman's Park, Building 3 Unit 3, 352 State Highway 6, North Truro, MA


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

It's that time of year again. The North East sound Quality get together is happening Saturday, September 8 at 1:00 P.M. NorthTruro, MA ( on Cape Cod )

The tourists have gone and the traffic will be little.

Tentative list on Attending:

1. Gerald ( High Resolution Audio )
2. Josh ( PorkCereal )
3. Mike ( not on the Forum )
4. Derrick
5. Ian ( Auditsfaux)
6. Angelo ( Not on the forum )
7. Andrew ( Not on the Forum )
8. Reid ( Reid 1980 )


----------



## Reid1980 (Feb 17, 2018)

So I wont be able to leave Orleans till 2pm is that ok? not sure how long these go for and should I bring anything? Food? Beer ?


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

I won't be there till probably 230 due to work. But I'll be there 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Reid1980 said:


> So I wont be able to leave Orleans till 2pm is that ok? not sure how long these go for and should I bring anything? Food? Beer ?


Sure, whenever you arrive will be fine. We should be hanging out until 4:30-5:00 I'm guessing. 

If you want to bring something for yourself special to drink, I have a refrigerator on site. I'll have some waters. 

With regards to food, if anyone gets hungry there is a place 3 min away. We could get a pizza, etc.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

PorkCereal said:


> I won't be there till probably 230 due to work. But I'll be there
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


See you then!!!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Bump for this Weekend's event.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Bump again!


----------



## Reid1980 (Feb 17, 2018)

Looking forward to getting ideas for my trunk build. Never done one before.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Reid1980 said:


> Looking forward to getting ideas for my trunk build. Never done one before.


There are some smart guys going to be in attendance. I'm sure you'll get a bunch of recommendations.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

There was a rather small turn out, I guess because of the long drive to the end of the earth, but around 3:00 P.M. Mike and Reid1980 turned up.

Mike stayed until around 5:00 PM and got dinner and came back and spent a few more hours. His JL 13W7 packs quite the punch. 

Made a couple tweaks to Reid1980's system and got it dialled in ( no processor as of yet). He introduced me to Techno Music and we ended up having a great time listening to music in his Civic until around 2:00 A.M. 

I'm tired today, but had a great time with an old friend and made a new one. I learn something new every time I get together with car audio nuts. lol


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Dammit! I would have gone to this if I had known because I'm in Worcester. 

O-well, next time.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

V8toilet said:


> Dammit! I would have gone to this if I had known because I'm in Worcester.
> 
> O-well, next time.



I sent out a Group Text. P.M. me your name and phone number and I'll be sure to let you know about the next one in the Spring. The next location will be in Mashpee as Mike as generously offered the use of his place.


----------



## Reid1980 (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks for the help it really sounds good pre processor. Also Geralds van is pretty amazing and worth the trip alone. I cant wait to hear it after the changes.


----------

